
Deploy Docker images directly to Heroku - troethom
https://devcenter.heroku.com/changelog-items/926
======
tracker1
Only suggestion, is try a super-lightweight base like alpine... though it uses
musl libs, so you do need to test, but usually get a smaller base than using
say Ubuntu Server. ymmv.

